# Ground cover in factory yard



## cbishop (Nov 26, 2018)

I am starting my factory scene in my o scale layout. I am wondering what to use for the ground cover in the yard surrounding the factory, roads etc. I am planning on just a basic mfg. Factory nothing too specific. Thank you for the advice!


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

IMHO, you should have various ground cover, ballast, sand tall grass, abandoned concrete floor with partial floor tiles, maybe a derelict wall, 50 gallon rusted drums, piles of sand, asphalt road to nowhere, etc


----------



## cbishop (Nov 26, 2018)

Sorry, what is IMHO? 😀. 

Thank you very much for the ideas !


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

cbishop said:


> Sorry, what is IMHO? 😀.
> 
> Thank you very much for the ideas !


IMHO is what the texters use when they want to say
IN MY HUMBLE OPINION. Some of us 'out of it'
folks have had to learn a whole new language to
stay in the know.

Don


----------



## cbishop (Nov 26, 2018)

DonR said:


> IMHO is what the texters use when they want to say
> IN MY HUMBLE OPINION. Some of us 'out of it'
> folks have had to learn a whole new language to
> stay in the know.
> ...


Haha, no kidding 
Thanks for the translation


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

There really isn't anything quite like the real world to guide your scenery and scenic decoration. Find a factory near you that looks "right" and duplicate that. If there isn't one, look for images on line that fit the bill. The only real difference will be the addition of railroad tracks.

Some factories have neat, well maintained grounds, with a minimum of junk and well-manicured lawns and tended flower beds, others are overgrown or barren and have junk strewn everywhere. It's tough to go wrong, whichever way you choose to go.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Like CTV says, landscaping would depend on your industry. Some factories have everything from raw materials to finished products stored outside. Others nothing outside but parking lots and grass. Some newer factories are built in industrial complexes. Some older mills have the town built up right around them.. Your choice, can't hardly go wrong!


----------



## cbishop (Nov 26, 2018)

Thank you guys! Thats very helpful! My whole layout is based on a rural turn of the century entering great depression time period, no paved roads, few houses, this factory is a only employer etc. Maybe kinds corny but seems more like the hay day of steam power.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

cbishop said:


> Thank you guys! Thats very helpful! My whole layout is based on a rural turn of the century entering great depression time period, no paved roads, few houses, this factory is a only employer etc. Maybe kinds corny but seems more like the hay day of steam power.


cbishop;

If you want to see a truly inspiring version of that time period, and some super-detailed urban scenes, then google the "Franklin & South Manchester." This HO-scale railroad by George Sellios, is a true work of art. Rock star Rod Stewart has a gorgeous city layout too, but I don't recall the name of his railroad. 

Traction Fan 😊


----------



## cbishop (Nov 26, 2018)

Holy moly that is quite nice! Definitely out of my league and price range however. 
I ended up sifting quikrete and using that sifted again onto a glue paint mixture to make a gravel factory yard, then ill add roads on top of that etc.


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

wow.. if you sell the house, that has to come with it... how would one tear that apart to move!!!!


----------

